# McDonald's now biggest seller of coffee in UK



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

According to the Telegraph, McDonald's has become the biggest seller of coffee in Britain, overtaking Costa and Starbucks.

The link to the article is here

Who here has recently had a McDonald's coffee?


----------



## Mazza (Aug 11, 2010)

Not me, I cant stand McDonalds.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

McDonald's sold 84 million cups of coffee over the 12 months.

Can you believe how many people inhabit this country with poor expectations towards their coffee.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I have tried the odd cup, since I have young children and I don't always want to be bloated with fizzy drinks. Occasionally you find one that has a passable bean-to-cup machine, but on the whole my experience has been awful.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I have, unfortunately, also had the misfortune of tasting McDonald's coffee (cappuccino and latte) and the experience was not good. That's all I say really.


----------

